# My solver-2x2



## dariodsa (Aug 20, 2012)

I am building my own solver of rubik's cube 2x2. I have made it, but I have problem with time. I have to wait 45 seconds to get right sequences of moves. So my question is which method can I use to speed it up?
I use brute force with some improvement.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 20, 2012)

the best method is to not use brute force

(3*6)^11=6.4*10^14 things to run through


----------



## dariodsa (Aug 20, 2012)

How do you mean vcuber13?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 20, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> (3*6)^11=6.4*10^14 things to run through



That's not brute force. That's intentionally naive brute force. Doesn't take much smartness to at least do (3*3) * (2*3)^10 = 5.4*10^8 instead. That's what I would call a reasonable brute force method. And actually yours is 6.4*10^1*3*.


----------



## moralsh (Aug 20, 2012)

You could just try to implement one of the known methods, they won't be optimal but will be more optimal than brutw force!


----------



## dariodsa (Aug 21, 2012)

Is there any list of sequence of all moves that could solve cube 2x2?


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 21, 2012)

Stefan said:


> That's not brute force. That's intentionally naive brute force. Doesn't take much smartness to at least do (3*3) * (2*3)^10 = 5.4*10^8 instead. That's what I would call a reasonable brute force method. And actually yours is 6.4*10^1*3*.


could you explain your number? my mistake it is to the 13.


morlash said:


> You could just try to implement one of the known methods, they won't be optimal but will be more optimal than brutw force!



brute force should be optimal


----------



## moralsh (Aug 21, 2012)

it could give an optimal solution, but any (computer) algorithm using brute force is not optimal


----------



## Stefan (Aug 21, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> could you explain your number?



Only turn R,U,F, never L/D/B, and never a side twice in a row. So for the first turn you have 3*3 possibilities and for each subsequent turn 2*3 possibilities.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 21, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Only turn R,U,F, never L/D/B, and never a side twice in a row. So for the first turn you have 3*3 possibilities and for each subsequent turn 2*3 possibilities.



i forgot that 2x2 only RUF moves are required


----------



## Zarxrax (Aug 21, 2012)

It would be really great if your solver could treat opposite colors as one, to create algorithms for guimond-like methods. This would give it a unique quality over other 2x2 solvers that exists.


----------



## Meep (Aug 21, 2012)

Zarxrax said:


> It would be really great if your solver could treat opposite colors as one, to create algorithms for guimond-like methods. This would give it a unique quality over other 2x2 solvers that exists.



But we can already do that by blanking stickers on a 3x3 solver.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Aug 22, 2012)

Zarxrax said:


> It would be really great if your solver could treat opposite colors as one, to create algorithms for guimond-like methods. This would give it a unique quality over other 2x2 solvers that exists.





Meep said:


> But we can already do that by blanking stickers on a 3x3 solver.



Being able to blank stickers does not give you the capability of simulating a tri-color cube.

EDIT: OK, Guimond method steps don't really require tri-color ability. Guimond orientation step only requires that you can define corner orientation, and Guimond separation only requires specifying white/yellow corner stickers. Interestingly, Cube Explorer complains if you only specify white/yellow corner stickers.


----------

